# Word of the Day:  Dexterity



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2020)

*1 : readiness and grace in physical activity especially : skill and ease in using the hands manual dexterity. 2 : mental skill or quickness : adroitness.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm finding my mental dexterity is better than I thought it was as I'm not so bad at doing games requiring quick actions.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

Then there's manual dexterity, of which I have none...if they gave awards for Clumsy, I'd win Best of Show every time...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

I mastered my kids diaper pins with great dexterity.


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2020)

So....would this be an example of dexterity?


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 16, 2020)

My mental dexterity albeit a little slower these days far outweighs the speed of my physical dexterity


----------



## RubyK (Nov 16, 2020)

Since my manual dexterity is not good in the morning, I save handwritten cards or checks till the afternoon when my hands seem to work better.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

RubyK said:


> Since my manual dexterity is not good in the morning, I save handwritten cards or checks till the afternoon when my hands seem to work better.


I'm the same, Ruby.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> My mental dexterity albeit a little slower these days far outweighs the speed of my physical dexterity


I'm with you on that, Peram!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 17, 2020)

Our friend would surprise  with his  mental dexterity by   making an unexpected joke about  something we said.


----------

